
Are Hot Springs the Future of Farming? - rmason
http://www.bbc.com/future/story/20180904-how-hot-springs-geothermal-energy-can-grow-food
======
rmason
I happen to love geodesic domes. I even submit to a friends website that's
devoted to the topic. But I've never seen a geodesic greenhouse and it doesn't
make a lot of sense to me as you're paying for vertical space you can't
utilize.

~~~
detaro
> _a friends website that 's devoted to the topic_

link?

